# So much going wrong



## UnityArborist (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know where to begin..........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxwYTsmNCoQ&feature=rec-HM-rn

The guy never learned about having an escape route when you take down a tree.The silence at the end is deafening.


----------



## ChiHD (Sep 8, 2009)

UnityArborist said:


> I don't know where to begin..........
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxwYTsmNCoQ&feature=rec-HM-rn
> 
> The guy never learned about having an escape route when you take down a tree.The silence at the end is deafening.



HA ha aha ha ha ha ha ha!

I love that chit thanks!

:yourock:


----------



## Rickytree (Sep 8, 2009)

Alittle trimming on the sides and he's ready to go to the dump with that load.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 8, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Alittle trimming on the sides and he's ready to go to the dump with that load.



Ahh, why bother? Just drive like that.


----------



## Knuckles (Sep 10, 2009)

There was a fence right in front of him. Where did he expect to go?


----------



## RRSsawshop (Sep 10, 2009)

Absolutely STUPID!!!!


----------



## arborist (Sep 10, 2009)

well...................at least he has her all loaded.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 10, 2009)

*I smell fresh fish*

And I love it. Good to see new videos of the wannabes getting their just desert. Not this video, its been out for awhile but I did see some new ones when I clicked on the link now that's entertainment.


----------



## stirmantrees (Sep 14, 2009)

tape measurer?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 29, 2009)

What? Talk about not being able to see what is plainly in front of you.

Thanks for vid.


----------



## PeterP (Nov 1, 2009)

stupid...
even a blind man would see that it won't work this way...


----------



## Taxmantoo (Nov 1, 2009)

He tied it to the truck to make sure it fell on the truck. 
I think he was loading it up to haul to the dump, and didn't realize how hard it would hit.


----------



## vaironds (Nov 1, 2009)

Old, bat good video :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 10, 2009)

What a moron.


----------



## EdenT (Nov 11, 2009)

Four people, one brain cell. Wonder no-one was killed.


----------



## Nosmo (Nov 25, 2009)

*More Than One Moron in the Group*

Bunch of morons in that group. One of the dumbest things I have ever seen.

Nosmo


----------

